

Ingenic: a platform for human curation (Thiel Fellow project) - cj
http://blog.ingenic.com/introducing-ingenic

======
yid
Is it just me, or do the Thiel Fellow projects seem to suffer from hubris? I
understand that the founders are young and a little naive, but instead of
lofty claims like:

 _"No longer will we navigate endlessly in search of reliable content"_

 _"Ingenic is the next iteration in the expansion of connections online,
enabling the connection of content into a singular consumption source. "_

... some substance would be more useful. In particular (and this is something
that first year PhD students learn painfully), a survey of what's out there
will show that obvious solutions have been tried and re-tried and failed, and
(to quote xkcd), "I think you'll find it's a little more complicated than
that..."

Makes me think about the guidance they're receiving...

~~~
cj
Ingenic co-founder here. I agree, the claims you quoted come off as
sensational. We'll definitely be writing more substantial pieces soon. Our
apologies -- email me at brandon@ingenic.com i'm willing to share specifics.

~~~
yid
Hi Brandon, I appreciate the quick response. I would, at the very least, work
with a copywriter rather than formulating your own copy (there are plenty that
will work for free, to build their portfolio). In the meantime, I look forward
to the substance :)

~~~
cj
Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely look into it :)

------
breckinloggins
Just make sure to rebaseline your strategic paradigm initiatives first. :-/

------
andylei
is this what passes for product announcements these days?

------
ignifero
I wonder why this will not have the fate of other humanly-curated directories.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Well, some would say that HN submissions is a humanly-curated directory. And
it is doing quite well, from what i've heard[1]

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2401131>

~~~
ignifero
Not a directory. Not even searchable

